# New Owner A3 Scuba Blue



## johndeere2520 (May 21, 2014)

Wanted to introduce myself into this forum, as the 2015 A3 area of the site is growing fast. I just finished up a deal today on a new A3 Premium Plus, scuba blue, black interior, black headliner, 18"wheels, sport package, MMI Nav with Audi Connect, convenience package, B&O radio. I am heading off on a vacation this weekend and will be back to pick up the car on Wednesday. I can hardly wait! I'm upgrading from a 2006 Audi A4 and am an Audi fan, always had good experiences so far, and hopefully there will be more to come! I snapped a couple pics before leaving, so here you go. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Puurrdddyyyyy indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

First blue owner in here . Congrats and welcome


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Congrats. Looks great. Welcome to the zoo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleannnnn


----------

